# Breeder In/Near Illinois



## Kristy (May 30, 2005)

Hi, I live in Chicago and am on the lookout for a reputable Maltese breeder. Any suggestions? 

I have recently contacted Regal Maltese in Indiana - loved their website and photos. Anyone have an opinion of them?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I can recommend a bunch in Illinois, Iowa, and Missouri. I will PM their contact info to you.


----------



## Kristy (May 30, 2005)

> I can recommend a bunch in Illinois, Iowa, and Missouri. I will PM their contact info to you.[/B]



Hey Kristi (great name btw







) Thanks for PMing me the info. I haven't had a lot of luck w/ AMA breeders. I really want to get a female since I would like to get the best of both worlds and I already have a male. Most practically laugh in my face when I state that I am looking for a female and I don't want to pay for a retired breeder of theirs. It is pretty discouraging! I am more than willing to wait for as long as it takes to find the perfect girl for my family and it seems like no one wants to give me the time of day.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=157664
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just got Nikki this past June. I got her from Darlene Huckaba (I gave you her contact info). I really liked her.

I also liked Cheryl Dawn Shoemaker, Barbara Cuttell, and Bobbie Dodd.


----------

